# Exotic-Pets.co.uk



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

*has anyone got anything off exotic-pets before i got my best mate little boy Scorpion from there and they are lovely bout never had any lizards etc*

*thank you*


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Heard lots of bad things about them tbh, Many animals usually arrive ill or dead - Search around the forums, there's lots of info.


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

I have bought several snakes,geckos and loads of tree frogs from these guys and they are all still alive and well they are not cheap though!


----------



## rich-88 (Apr 20, 2008)

not cheap is an understatement. they very expensive. £266.-- for an albino burm. dont fink so


----------



## Rach L (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes there has been some bad press about them on here, but Karens who owns it has a brother called Phil who is a member on here and has asked for feedback from people on RFUK, and i have to say it does look like things are getting sorted out. Heres the thread that Phil started up asking about feedback http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/156982-exotic-pets-co-uk-feedback.html.

Seems like everything is getting there with them now, If you want to know anything about them, Phil would be more than happy to answer any of your questions, i would give him a PM and ask about anything you need to know, also if you were going to put a order in with them i would PM Phil who should sort you out if your worried about anything: victory:.


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

thanl you scorpian i got from them was brill


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Their prices are way over the top. £255 for a WILD CAUGHT carpet python?? Don't think so.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

got two checkered garters both fine and both hate me:lol2:


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

I've bought a couple of things, but then I realised they are far too expensive. Everything is so overpriced there!


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Things have been stated that there very overpriced however karens brother is doing a fantastic job sorting out some of the more negative comments by actually changing things in the way they run things!


----------

